# FS: 25cm Starphire Cube, Zetlight Aqua Mini, Azoo Palm Filter



## Reckon

The following is for sale, they're no more than a year old, very gently used, and in pristine condition.

1) 25x25x25cm ~4.5gal Starphire Cube + Azoo Palm Filter: $70 (originally purchased from Ebi-Ken)

2) Zetlight Aqua Mini + Controller: $100 (originally purchased from AQLED, still have boxes)

Or purchase both for $150 FIRM

I am happy to include the artificial stump, florabase, and plants if you purchase either the tank or the light or the package as a whole. 
(plants are Pennywort, Cryptocorne Wentii, Cryptocorne Parva)

I'm in Maple Ridge, but I work in Chilliwack. I'm usually in Vancouver at W4th and Fir, on Tuesday.

PM me to discuss meeting if you can't pick up. However, I will always give priority to whoever will purchase the whole package, then next to whoever can pick up.









Sorry about the cloudy water, just did a water change


----------



## Reckon

Bump! Thanks!


----------



## Reckon

Bump again! I'm in Vancouver tomorrow! Chilliwack on Wednesday morning. Poco Wednesday afternoon. Let me know if you want to meet.


----------



## Reckon

Bump thanks!


----------



## Reckon

Bump thanks!


----------

